# New Rom



## FrontierProject (Mar 6, 2012)

so what's the goto ICS Rom right now, I haven'y flashed in ages, I'm on the latest release of Gummy and am getting a lot of instability issues like phone freezing up etc.


----------



## Dubbsy (Jul 30, 2012)

I may be biased but I'm currently running aokp-kanged.

Cm9, liquid, and shadowmod are all great ROMs too.

Sent from my unicorn covered droid x


----------



## BDM80 (Jun 3, 2012)

If i was gonna run an ics rom it would definitely be aokp.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jsauder2 (Nov 3, 2011)

AOKP. BlackICE was my favorite when I was still using the DX, but it hasn't been updated in a long time.


----------



## Oggie7797 (Oct 28, 2013)

Id say LiquidSmooth ICS v2.0 very stable and decent battery. And like the name its ui is very smooth and snappy. I havnt tried aokp-kanged so i have no input on that. But something to consider on kanked roms is their mainly built for performance not battery so its a preference thing. Also LiquidSmooth is still gradually being developed on.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

